

Gallery as an API - _mikz
http://www.upsta.photo/

======
_mikz
I'm gathering feedback for new project. I was so disapponted by current state
of APIs for accessing Dropbox, Flickr and others that I decided to roll an
aggregator.

You can't expose Dropbox/Flickr gallery on your static website, as you'd have
to expose your private API key.

UPSTA would do that for you and just provide publicly consumable endpoint.

Would you consider paying for this service ?

